# quilling



## Robinspoiler (Mar 21, 2009)

I've read several threads mentioning quilling and I'm a bit confused. In some places, I've read that quilling takes place at a year old, and in others I've read about "final" quilling at 6 months, indicating other instances of quilling earlier than that. So at what age does a hedgehog start quilling? I ask because Crash is about 4 1/2 months old now, and to our knowledge, he hasn't done any quilling yet. We've found only one lost quill the entire time we've had him (which Sue keeps in her locket around her neck), so I don't think it was actual quilling, just a random shed quill.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

First Quilling is at 4 weeks of age
Second at 6 weeks of age
Third (Adult Color Quilling) at 9 weeks of age
Fourth (Adult Quilling) at 12 weeks of age

You can find that information here http://hedgehogcentral.com/stats.shtml
I have also heard of a Quilling at 6 months but I'm not sure if that's true or not maybe someone with more experience will come through to answer that for us.

Hope this helps


----------



## Robinspoiler (Mar 21, 2009)

So should we be concerned that he apparently has yet to quill at all?



Shelbys Mom said:


> First Quilling is at 4 weeks of age
> Second at 6 weeks of age
> Third (Adult Color Quilling) at 9 weeks of age
> Fourth (Adult Quilling) at 12 weeks of age
> ...


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

How old was he when you got him? 
If he was around 12 weeks it's possible that he finished all of his quilling before you got him.

Also what kind of bedding is he on?
If he is on shavings maybe he lost more quills then you have seen and were lost in the shavings?


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

Olive was 7 weeks old when I brought her home. She's now 10 weeks old and has not quilled yet (she loses a few stray quills here and there but that's about it). She seems healthy and happy though, so I guess I'm not too concerned. I have no idea what bedding has to do with quilling, but I use fleece liners.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I only asked about the bedding because if you used shavings then the lost quills could of been in the bedding and you not notice they were there.

I've heard some people say that they couldn't even tell when their hedgie's were quilling. Yours may of been this way?

My little girl was very obvious though.

Maybe someone else has some ideas?


----------

